# Nobilette, Reynolds 753...



## Bendix (Mar 31, 2021)

I going to ask your indulgence- both for perhaps a 'newish' bike and my borderline rant....

Mark built this for me in 1996, which isn't all _that_ long ago but it's really sort of the end of an era. When road bikes still looked like road bikes and people cared about the tubing and the builder of their bike. With a proper set of tubulars this bike could have been at any Grand Tour of the time.

So... My road cycling days are past and I put it on CL. Reynolds Seven-Freakin'-Five-Three built by one of America's most peer-respected framebuilders. Full Dura Ace. What do people email me? "What size tires does it have? What's the biggest tire it will take?"  Seriously?! It's not a rando bike, it's clearly not a gravel bike (the darling of the industry), it's a *vintage road racing bike! * A multi-generation heirloom work of art priced like a Chinese mountain bike... What the heck?!

That is all. Thank you.


----------



## non-fixie (Apr 1, 2021)

It would make a nice fixie, though.  

** ducks **


----------



## Bendix (Apr 1, 2021)

non-fixie said:


> It would make a nice fixie, though.
> 
> ** ducks **





That's _so_ 2010...


----------



## Coalfield (Apr 3, 2021)

Race bike indeed.
What's the front center measurement?
Sub 59.5cm?


One might venture to call it American Criterium racing road bike.
An absolute Classic.

edit:
A buddy who sells really nice vintage lightweights says his #1 CL response is: "For that much money you should at least put pedals on it."  Which are often shown in last attached pic, but not on primary drive-side view of bike.
re-edit: Ooopps, 55, not 57 i had guessed from 1 pic.  Nevermind  (ie the f/c).


----------



## philthewrench (Sep 12, 2022)

Nice bike. Sorry to hear people on CL didn't appreciate it for what it is. Did you sell it? Out of pure curiosity, what size is it? Always wanted a Seven-Freakin'-Five-Three bike...


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 12, 2022)

I don't believe that's the case.  Note he got 7 likes and didn't get run out on a rail.  
I think the fixie editorial only got a being-polite like.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Sep 13, 2022)

bulldog1935 said:


> I don't believe that's the case.  Note he got 7 likes and didn't get run out on a rail.
> I think the fixie editorial only got a being-polite like.



It was the people on Craigslist who didn't appreciate it, not the people here on The Cabe.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 14, 2022)

I wouldn't be the right market, either - it doesn't fit me. 
There are places to list such a bike, CL isn't one of them.  Come to think of it, even google groups will ask some of those questions.


----------

